# Strahd's Goblinoid campaign "Yar Gock". CLOSED



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the OOC thread players
Here is some important and valuable information regarding goblin society, I posted maps and other useful information in the RG, please check post 2 over there.
I wish up a joyful, evil game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2007)

*Notes on Goblin Culture*

The concept of privacy is largely foreign to goblins, thus the tribe shares communal sleeping quarters, except for the High priest and the Tribe’s chief. Goblins have no concept of monogamy, all adults in the community share in communal marriage, with the alpha male (The Mogur) having first choice from all available mates. Pair bonding is unknown but affection is not, and his favorites may form an unofficial harem.
Children, the inevitable result of such casual carnality, are frequent – the average female goblin is pregnant about once a year from the age of ten to thirty five – but child mortality is high. A goblin lucky enough to avoid death from hunger, disease, or violence lives some 50 years.
While females usually are for producing goblins-imps, The males engage in hunting every day, sometimes bringing down prey as large as a deer but more commonly concentrating on small game such as rabbits, camprats, and birds.
The Small ponds near their caves supplies fish, mussels, crawdads, water-bugs and other edibles. The Yar-Gock tribe formerly brewed a fishhead beer, but the only goblins who knew the art perished in an unlucky raid and all attempts to rediscover the trick by trial and error have proved disastrous, foul-smelling failures, undrinkable even by a goblin.
Females goblins dig tubers, collect nuts, acorns, and wild grains. All these are throwen into a huge ever-boiling cauldron filled with goblin-stew – a mess of boiled bones, bits of rat, edible plants, and anything left over from previous meals.
All goblins like this stew, Hobgoblins and Bugbears turn their noses up at it.
Most goblins goods are foraged and stolen but they do make garments and leather goods (such as pouches, slings, belts, and thong), Crude weapons and simple tools.
Goblins are fairly skilled at mining, their work is not up to dwarven standards, but adequate for their needs.
Burial customs don’t exist. “grave goods” in other cultures are quite practically recycled for use by the living. Bodies are left for scavengers. Hence, adventurers never stumble upon “lost tombs of the goblin-king”. The idea of carefully locking away dead bodies with useful stuff is incomprehensible and only a proof that all other races are quite mad.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

You said there was a lot. I did not expect that much. Hopefully I will read it tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2007)

Please review the social part and most importent, Goblin town, it where you live.
I know there are plenty of reading over there, but you must know your home ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

Well written and detailed.

I just noticed in the Rogues Gallery that you did not want us to post yet. Should we request to have our characters removed and posted a little later?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Strahd,

I'm making a few minor changes to my PC based on the other PCs selected for your game. They will simply be changes to my druid's skills, but I wanted to let you know I was doing it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 31, 2007)

I might not be able to post until late Friday because my wife returns from a 3 month stint in Belarus. 
I'll pick her up tonight and I will be a little be preoccupied for a day or so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Well written and detailed.
> 
> I just noticed in the Rogues Gallery that you did not want us to post yet. Should we request to have our characters removed and posted a little later?




No I forgot to remove it, Please post.

I saw Tallspinner posted in character in the RG ... I hope Micar sin and doghead will post as well, if not, I'll begin only with 3 players or I'll find someone else.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, color me excited to be able to play the other side of the adventuring coin.
*The Dark Side!*


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

Apologies. Had to get a bunch of stuff done at work before going way. Just got back to town. I'll look over everything asap.

doghead
aka thotd

PS: Ur'nagi is up in the RG thread.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Apologies. Had to get a bunch of stuff done at work before going way. Just got back to town. I'll look over everything asap.
> 
> doghead
> aka thotd
> ...




I hope you read what I wrote about female goblins, although low on the peck order, I decided that Ur'nagi is brutal enough and even knocked few male goblins in the ring, giving her enough space and air from annoying males that fear her temper. She even don' t need to mate with Mogur   , he finds her awfully disgusting


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> She even don' t need to mate with Mogur   , he finds her awfully disgusting




Ha ha ha! That made me laugh.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I hope you read what I wrote about female goblins, although low on the peck order, I decided that Ur'nagi is brutal enough and even knocked few male goblins in the ring, giving her enough space and air from annoying males that fear her temper. She even don' t need to mate with Mogur   , he finds her awfully disgusting




I read it. I discovered that the females are fairly low in the pecking order after chosing to take a female character. After some thought, I decided it could be interesting to play. Hence the bit about not being accepted as a warrior. Even if it all goes wrong, it should be interesting. But then I wondered why she would be selected for 'special missions', hence the bit about being of Mogur's bloodline.

Looking forward to throwing her into the maelstrom.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2007)

Hopefully you all read the post in the RG … you should know your home – goblin town – quite well.
I'll throw the first post during the week.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hopefully you all read the post in the RG … you should know your home – goblin town – quite well.
> I'll throw the first post during the week.




I've read through everything.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 5, 2007)

Someone has decided to plow through one of the local junctions for internet service were I live, so my access is spotty at best. The is the first tme I've been on in days and its iffy, so I'm going to bow out and avoid slowing down the game any further. ugh. sorry


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2007)

ooc - Yar Gock

Hey *Micar*, sorry to hear that. Its frustrating when RL keeps getting in the way of being able to just sit down and spend a few hours a week enjoying yourself.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2007)

Tailspinner - show me a sign of life and I'll post the IC

I remind you all, that this is a medium paced game, two- three posts a week are sufficient


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - show me a sign of life and I'll post the IC.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

IC  thread is up
let us all enjoy.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Most excellent.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm posting the current status of the tribe, I'll post it in the RG as well.

*Yar-Gock Tribe's current status:*
1 Leader (The Mogur)
1 Ogre
1 High Priest (Male Witch Doctor & Shaman)
4 Bugbear prison guards. *1 one party member  [They are known as: The Gnome head banger, The Dwarf hunter, The Elf Slaver, The Human Slayer]
4 Hobgoblins (Hired Guards)
5 super elite guards (1 Hobgoblin fighter, 4 goblins fighters)
2 goblin witch doctors 2 (2 male) *2 party members [Also Function as healers as well]
1 goblin shaman 2 (1 crazy female)
5 goblin elite guards (Fighter) [2 miners, 2 stone masons, 1 wolf trainer]
16 Goblin males (warriors) [7 miners, 2 Weapon smiths, 5 fishermen, 2 carpenters]
27 females. *1 Party member  [3 brewers, 4 chefs, 5 weavers, 2 tailors, 3 miners, 3 leather workers, 2 potters, 4 underground farmers] 
38 goblin imps.
6 sick and old. [2 miner, 2 warriors, 2 crippled]

*Financial status of the tribe:*
Every goblin obtains some valuable personal items and the Mogur allows even money (but not too much). The goblins can trade among themselves for items they craft.
Most of the treasure goblin skirmishers and adventurers find are going to the Mogur, he then splits a low amount as trophy for them to keep.
Goblins tend to lie for prophet and cheat, and struggles about prices often occur.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 9, 2007)

Koolzors! 

I was just taking a closer look at our (to be) party make up and we are:

A Goblin Priest
A Goblin Druid (wolf companion)
A Goblin Fighter (Wolf Rider)
A Bugbear Ranger
This a very tactically interesting group:  2 full divine casters, two wolves (for tripping). I really need a MW Composite Long Bow (+4) as we have no real archer support.

I am curious, *Rhun*, if Nerrak will be mounted on his wolf companion? I am thinking of picking up a guard wolf as well. Perhaps everyone needs a wolf in the group.   That will work great at lower levels.

No rogue or arcane caster, but 2 full divine casters, and 3/4 of the group is small and so is their base weapon damage. Our AC and HP are all pretty equal (except for my HP of 11 vs the about 18 party avg). As we level my HP will quickly catch up.

Hopefully Micar Sin will be able to pop back in sometime.

If we get surprise or a round or two of preparation for ambush some one is not going to be happy.


Just some random blathering...


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 9, 2007)

*My Bugbear Standing...*

I am kind of assuming that the other bugbears are the 3 racial HD (+ a potential class level or two)  vs me (at class level and no racial HD).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was just taking a closer look at our (to be) party make up and we are:
> 
> A Goblin Priest
> A Goblin Druid (wolf companion)
> ...




Agreed. The wolves will come in handy, and with two divine casters we should be well-covered for healing.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am curious, *Rhun*, if Nerrak will be mounted on his wolf companion? I am thinking of picking up a guard wolf as well. Perhaps everyone needs a wolf in the group.   That will work great at lower levels.




Nerrak will often ride his wolf when we are out in the wilderness. However, he has no mounted combat feats, so in most combats he will _probably_ dismount.

The problem with everyone having guard wolves is I believe Strahd said somewhere that you would need ranks in handle animal to keep them from possibly turning on you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am kind of assuming that the other bugbears are the 3 racial HD (+ a potential class level or two)  vs me (at class level and no racial HD).




No, I made them just like you, 1 HD and 1 class


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The problem with everyone having guard wolves is I believe Strahd said somewhere that you would need ranks in handle animal to keep them from possibly turning on you.




That is right. those without handle animal will not get a wolf ... for now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 10, 2007)

Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc - YG

Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.

If its a problem, I understand and will withdraw Ur'nagi. Again, apologies.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - YG
> 
> Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.
> 
> ...




No prob. you can take your time doghead


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No prob. you can take your time doghead




This is supposed to be a moderately pace game anyway, right Strahd? A couple posts a week?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, two to three posts a week.
Unless someone wants to post more frequently


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm back and a little more tan...*

I am back from Cancun, and hopefully my wife and I will have some pictures and stuff posted this week.

I will have a post up in a little bit.


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Hey everyone. Its gone rather quiet of late. How are you all travelling?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 19, 2008)

Great! 

Mek is just waiting to hear the great gravely voice say "Finish him!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Everything is good here. This week is finally a "slow" week for me, so I should actually be able to stay ontop of my games. I know Strahd has been extremely busy...and I think having your PCs hypnotized probably makes everything seem REALLY slow. 

But don't worry, Nerrak and Daggermouth will protect your characters!


----------



## doghead (Mar 20, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Cool. That's everyone. Well except Tailspinner, but not really expecting to see them again.

Its not too bad, we have Sumx to ghost hack. I suppose I am just getting antsy because all of my games have gone quiet at the same time. At times I'm posting to my own posts just to get a fix. 

I have been trying to redirect my energies else where. I have started consolidating some adventure material I have floating around. I put up some material in the General Discussion board. But its hard to maintain any great enthusiasm when its unlikely I will have the opportunity to us the stuff any time soon. Fore some people creating settings and adventures is interesting in itself. For me its more just a means to an end - playing.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you thought about DMing a game here, doghead?


----------



## doghead (Mar 20, 2008)

In the past I have run several, with varying degrees of success. Things are a bit all over the place now. This forced me to pull the plug a few months ago on the last two games I was running. It has also made me wary about starting anything new.

If I was to start a new game, this time I would definitely go for a published adventure or campaign. Everything I have run so far has been my own material. This is the stuff I have been slowly pulling together in my spare time.

BTW, I just noticed your ToEE games are both blasting along. Nice.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> BTW, I just noticed your ToEE games are both blasting along. Nice.
> 
> doghead
> aka thotd




Thanks...they've actually been in kind of a slow pattern lately because of how busy I've been, but I'm trying to get over that hump. They're both coming up on two full years, though, so that is something!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the slow posting rate.
I’ve been in a trip and had some important issues at home when I was home.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

NP, Strahd. We are a patient people.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an important exam in the university next Sunday, the next post will be Sunday night or Monday.
Sorry.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2008)

NP Strahd. Thanks for letting us know. Good luck with the exam.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Hey Strahd, how was the exam?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - Yar Gock
> 
> Hey Strahd, how was the exam?
> 
> ...




Hope I did OK, I think I'll get above 80.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 4, 2008)

Are we nervous doghead?


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Ur'nagi thinks Mek is great big stupid lump of muscle and mangy fur that needs a good kicking to remind him of his place.

I think Mek is great to play against.

Just thought that I would share. And no, not nervous at all 

Hey Strahd, do you want to re-recruit to replace Sumx?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 5, 2008)

=) I am enjoying it. 

I do not think the wry smile was for what you thought it was.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

I thought he was smiling at the thought of watching the bugbear prisoner trying to kill Ur'nagi.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope! 
Good I have the silly leeetle warrior-wannbe woman fooled. 
Muahahahah! 
My work here is not quite done. 

I am not quite so sinister.... or am I.

=)


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Not sinister, no. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2008)

One good thing about a goblin clan is that I can recruit anyone and the possibilities are endless. I'll recruit someone new.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Yeah. I thought that now that we are back in the caves it would be a good time to recruit. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 8, 2008)

*1 new goblin is needed.*

To those who want to join this mini "evil" goblinoid campaign. please post a concept according to this guide lines:

[sblock=Game's houserulles]
Classes should be as follow: (The names I wrote are only for Tribal Metaphore)
Bandit and Skirmisher (following the Rogue Class)
Bard
Elite Warriors or Slavers (following the Fighter class)
Barbarians
Hunters or Wolf Riders (Rangers)
Shaman (Sorcerer)
Witch Doctor (Druid or Priest)
No Wizard and no Paladins.

Level: 2nd
Starting Equipment: 500 gp. (Well, goblins are poor, the leader owns most of the treasure, I suggest spending it all, because, if any gold coins are left, they will be transferred to the leader)
Alignment: Any Evil
Ability Generation: 28 point buy.
Hit Points: Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
Source Material: Core + Complete Series, subject to approval by me.
Setting: I'll pick up a remote place in Greyhawk world, haven't decided yet.
Speed: I am looking for a moderate paced game, three posts per week is sufficient for this game, I'm DMing two more games over here.
[/sblock]

More information about the clan can be found HERE, this is important information so read carefully


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Please, do come and join us. Ur'nagi needs more minions.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 8, 2008)

I need more goblins to command and to make uneasy.


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Damn. Ur'nagi has been kind of working up to the realisation that she needs magic to achieve her purpose. I was thinking druid (with a wolf animal companion - bonus!) or cleric. Both of them are sufficiently tough to still be melee characters as well. 

Then I checked the character sheet. WIS 10.

Damn.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> Damn. Ur'nagi has been kind of working up to the realisation that she needs magic to achieve her purpose. I was thinking druid (with a wolf animal companion - bonus!) or cleric. Both of them are sufficiently tough to still be melee characters as well.
> 
> Then I checked the character sheet. WIS 10.
> 
> Damn.




That makes me feel better...Nerrak would hate having his toes stepped on.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 10, 2008)

Magic? What is your purpose?


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> That makes me feel better...Nerrak would hate having his toes stepped on.



 I"m pretty sure she wouldn't be doing much of that. Unless of course Nerrek also wants to take over the tribe.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Magic? What is your purpose?




Um, take over the tribe.

I'm not really sure where it came from, I was just struck by the idea that Ur'nagi needs magic. She would still be primarily a fighter. Hence the appeal of the cleric or druid, both of which are still capable in combat. Pluus as a druid, she could communicate with her wolf. Perhaps it was the thought that brute strength will not be enough to get her to the top. It may have worked for old what's his face, the big bad leader goblin. But Ur'nagi is female, she has to fight not only the other contenders, but goblin custom as well.

Given that this is pbp, the chance of any of this playing out is, well, slim. But we live in hope.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps you could go the extreme opposite way. Anti-magic. There are feats and a prestige class - Occult Slayer that would get you there. Concentrating on Iron will and increasing your saves, as well as the Mage Slayer line of feats.

There might be a compromise that could be reached with feats to make your connection with the wolf better.  There  are a few mount related prestige classes - or perhaps having your wolf awakened so it can gain class levels might get you there as well. It would be cool to have a Barbarian/Druid wolf cohort?

Just a wild and wacky thought.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> I"m pretty sure she wouldn't be doing much of that. Unless of course Nerrek also wants to take over the tribe.





If taking over the tribe is Maglubyet's will, then that is what Nerrak must do.


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

FreeX - I'm not sure I'm looking for sage/mage killing ability. But then, perhaps down the track frustration may drive her down that path. Its not uncommon for people to come to hate something they are denied. They are not bad ideas actually. I need to have a poke around, see what is out there, see what appeals. I looked at paladin even (anti-paladin?), but Strahd has nixed those. Not sure Ur'nagi is suited to that anyway. WIS 10 for a start. Something to mull over.

Rhun - of course. Actually, I didn't realise Nerrek was a druid. I though he was a cleric. Ur'nagi, had it been an option, would not have become a cleric of Maglubyet. Not sure what the other options would be however. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

What is Ur'nagi's charisma? What about Warlock? Is that an allowed class?


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Charisma is 11, Intelligence 13. One of the appeals of the cleric, and druid, was the idea of turning to a higher power for support and guidance. Of course, I could always just 'play' Ur'nagi as a devotee of someone. Strahd mentions that there are other deities, worship of them is permitted so long as Madlov is given the highest esteem. Well, two out of three ain't bad. 

Strahd, what are the other options? 

I don't know the warlock. I have one in my game, but the players pretty much handle everything themselves. I quite like the powers of the seer (psion). Especially the discipline powers - Destiny Dissonance and Precognition. They seem like the kind of powers that would give Ur'nagi a nice edge. The name is pretty cool too. Very ... tribal. But its a 4HD class, and I don't think psionics are in.



			
				FreeX said:
			
		

> It would be cool to have a Barbarian/Druid wolf cohort?



 It would be very cool - the wolf could be urnagi's spirit guide. I don't know anything about awakened animals, how does that work?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

Awaken, I think is a high level druid spell basically makes a creature with an intelligence o less than 3 a higher intelligence and therefore, not longer an animal, and capable of taking class levels.

Not used very often, but would be quite interesting.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2008)

ooc - yar gock

I agree, it sounds like it could be a really interesting element. Given its a high level druid spell, it would have to be something Strahd would have to introduce. Probably a bit much at this level though.

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions and ideas. It really helps having someone to bounce things around with.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

If I understand the rules correctly, though, an Awakened Animal wouldn't be an animal companion, it would be a cohort. You'd have to use the _Leadership_ feat to gain one, I think.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 11, 2008)

Exactly. Awaken it and have it as a cohort via Leadership.

Perhaps we will encounter a magical pool or she will be blessed by the big Mub or whatever that crazy god thing's name is.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll have to rule out the warlock – sorry.
If Ur'nagi is interested with magic, she will have to accept that she is not smart enough to wield those powers and she will need magical artifact to help her wield it.
(You know band of Int. or periapt of wis.)


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Strahd, that's fine. I don't have the material for the warlock class.

So at this point it looks like fighter or another melee type - the barbarian or ranger probably.

The barbarian's d12 HD and rage would make her a bad person to annoy. Plus it has more skill points than fighter. And it fits her feral personality.

The ranger's advantages are mostly more down the line - animal companion and spells. If she throws her stats advances into WIS, she can actually almost keep up with the base spell progression. The favoured enemy ability would be handy. She would take gobliniod, definitely. One question, can a short spear be used as a two handed weapon in the manner of a staff?

Or stick with the original plan, +1 str at 4th, and take power attack. The idea was to use it in conjunction with the wolf's trip attack.

Something to mull over.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2008)

In reality I think that the difference between a spear and a staff is the thickness of the "stick". Where staff is thicker and spear is thinner. Meaning – a good bludgeon punch with a spear can break the weapon.
But you can still use a spear to punch foes, thus if you want it do it. But if you fumble (rolling 1) there will be a very good possibility that it will break.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

Well Strahd approved me in. To quote one of my favourite players around EN World: Mew!

Oh. I'll repost my question here. What is Ik'gosh's standing in the tribe? She is shaman, but she is also only a woman. Which of those take presedence?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 14, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I would take whatever her rank she is and reduce it by one for being a female and reduce it again by one for being not-so-normal. I think that would give you her effective power within the tribe until as such time as she earns the respect of her tribal members.

This is just off the top of my head.


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

My feeling is that being female would knock her standing down somewhat. But countering that would be the 'madness' factor - genius or lunatic? Uncertainty would could the issue, perhaps making others wary of committing to a position. 

Of course, her madness could also mean she is seen as no better than the imps.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

My feeling is that being female would knock her standing down somewhat. But countering that would be the 'madness' factor - genius or lunatic? Uncertainty would could the issue, perhaps making others wary of committing to a position. 

Of course, her madness could also mean she is seen as no better than the imps.

Welcome to the tribe Tazrax (renau1g), Ciki (Black Rat) and Screech (Walking dad).

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - Yar Gock
> 
> My feeling is that being female would knock her standing down somewhat. But countering that would be the 'madness' factor - genius or lunatic? Uncertainty would could the issue, perhaps making others wary of committing to a position.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the friendly welcome. I will play the tribes bard. Someone to make you all better, but a low standing in the tribe (and hating this). Just a intelligent, charismatic and evil gobin. You were warned


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> In reality I think that the difference between a spear and a staff is the thickness of the "stick". Where staff is thicker and spear is thinner. Meaning – a good bludgeon punch with a spear can break the weapon.
> But you can still use a spear to punch foes, thus if you want it do it. But if you fumble (rolling 1) there will be a very good possibility that it will break.



Ooh. I picked a shortspear for Ciki but I was conseptually thinking more like a usual "wizard-staff" with a blade on it. Something like the one on right in this pic http://www.warhammeronline.com/newsletter/images/2006/goblin_Weapon_ShamanClubStaff.jpg  . If I ever even happen to use it though, I plan to use the blade end, so I think that's the reason I went with spear.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2008)

Your humble servant Taz, reporting for duty. 

Question for Strahd:

When should we post in the IC thread?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well Strahd approved me in. To quote one of my favourite players around EN World: Mew!
> 
> Oh. I'll repost my question here. What is Ik'gosh's standing in the tribe? She is shaman, but she is also only a woman. Which of those take presedence?




Hmm, I never thought about it. I tell you what. She is both.
She is respected because she is a witch and she is not respected by those who over power her, and think she is nothing but a crazy female goblin.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ooh. I picked a shortspear for Ciki but I was conseptually thinking more like a usual "wizard-staff" with a blade on it. Something like the one on right in this pic http://www.warhammeronline.com/newsletter/images/2006/goblin_Weapon_ShamanClubStaff.jpg  . If I ever even happen to use it though, I plan to use the blade end, so I think that's the reason I went with spear.




Approved, use the scythe details.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Approved, use the scythe details.



The one on the right, not the left  . The blade is not very visible on it but it's there, behind the animal-skull. I think it's more of a spear than scythe.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2008)

As goblins, you should be familiar with your lair, so read carfully the details in the RG.

Black Rat – Your mad shaman is currently outside. She went with a group of hobgoblins mercenaries to ambush a human caravan before winter comes and the roads are blocked. A human female and male are required to the winter ceremony to be sacrificed on the red rock (The party just got from the ruined tower that stands on the knoll summit).

Walking Dad – Screech will wonder in the main hall, he will be needed later, in the evening, when ceremony takes place.

renu1g – Tazrax is doing normal work, patrolling the caves, drinking goblin ale or sleeping. His part of the adventure will be soon. Please read the incident between Nerrak and one of your comrades: post 133 and post 140.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2008)

renau1g - Professions: As an elite warrior you need to choose a profession – miner or stone mason.
please choose and spare several skill points to that skill.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2008)

Updated the profession.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> As goblins, you should be familiar with your lair, so read carfully the details in the RG.
> 
> Black Rat – Your mad shaman is currently outside. She went with a group of hobgoblins mercenaries to ambush a human caravan before winter comes and the roads are blocked. A human female and male are required to the winter ceremony to be sacrificed on the red rock (The party just got from the ruined tower that stands on the knoll summit).



Yeah I read that. Hope me and the hobgoblins did good and return soon  .


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2008)

ooc - YG

I'm going to continue to be off line until next weekend. Sorry. I haven't had a chance to catch up on the IC thread, but iirc, Ur'nagi was out hunting. So if you want to push the game on without her, that will be fine. Perhaps better, even. My posting is going to be irregular for a while. When I get back we can talk about how to go on from there.

Have fun.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

How much time do we have before the group gets to the entrance. That will make a really big difference as to what we can plan to do.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

*Really Long Vacation*

I will be not so available for most of the month of June while I am on vacation with my wife in Belarus. I will be gone from June 3 until July 3 and will have intermittent internet access. 

If you need to NPC me, please do. I will try to get on as often as I can, but internet access there is more off than on.  This is going slow enough that this may not be so much of a problem.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice, long vacation. Have a good time, and be safe!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

Thanks. I am reeeaaaaaalllly looking forward to this. I will have a wedding and a birthday to attend as well as my wife finishing her degree. There will be a lot to do. 

Yea!

I will also, hopefully, be picking up quite a bit more Russian while I am there.


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2008)

Hey everyone. Apologies for the longer than intended absence, things have been a little up in the air recently. Unfortunately, its not going to get better any time soon.

I should have posted up and said something sooner, but I was kind of hanging on hoping something would come along and magically change things. Obviously, nothing did. So its time to bite the bullet, say my goodbyes and bow out.

Good luck with the game. It has been fun.

And have fun in Belarus Xenon.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## FreeXenon (May 28, 2008)

Thanks man. 

Sorry to see ya go. 
Good luck with stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, good luck doghead. I will miss your game and character.

Godspeed FreeXenon


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you are leaving us doghead ... good luck.

Xenon - enjoy in Belarus, I'm going too, from 21-28 june to Corsica, france.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 29, 2008)

Thanks all.

Corsica? Cool. The home of Laetitia Casta! 
From what I have heard it is beautiful.


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2008)

Things have slowed up enough - for a bit - for me to have a bit of a look in on the Yar Gock gang. 

A party of iconic PC's. Nice. Good to see Ur'nagi up front and fighting. Yeah Baby!

I so wanted to throw a party of adventurer's at my half-orc players, but didn't get the chance. I did, however, throw a party at a 'regular' group of PC's once. They didn't seem to appreciate being pushed around and patronised, and generally treated like extra's in someone else's movie.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> Things have slowed up enough - for a bit - for me to have a bit of a look in on the Yar Gock gang.
> 
> A party of iconic PC's. Nice. Good to see Ur'nagi up front and fighting. Yeah Baby!
> 
> ...




Do you want to join back before I slaughter Ur'nagi ?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Do you want to join back before I slaughter Ur'nagi ?




Just don't steal Nerrak's glory!


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Do you want to join back before I slaughter Ur'nagi ?




Its tempting. Things have slowed down enough that I can check in most days at the moment. They will probably stay that way for a few more weeks. So sure, if you don't mind that I may have to disappear again down the track. 

Not that my return will probably change Ur'nagi's fate. *I* would suggest falling back and trying to come at the invaders from several directions using the tunnel junctions. But Ur'nagi is unlikely to think that way. She is where she wants to be right now.

As for stealing Nerrek's glory, Ur'nagi will be doing her best to do so. Sorry.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know how tough these adventurer's are going to be. The dwarf is proving a hard nut to crack so far. But if things go bad, fall back and use the various tunnels to come at them from multiple directions. There are also places where you can make a front of two defenders to one attacker. I'm pretty sure that that would be SOP for goblins. 

And don't forget the 'ambush ledge' opposite the weeping wall.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, we may have to fall back. Nerrak is about out of combat spells, and he isn't the best in melee.


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2008)

ooc - Yar Gock

Yeah, time to get reinforcements perhaps.

Strahd - I just assumed that wolf riders don't use saddle and bridal and all that. If they do, then it would take too long to get all that ready, so Ur'nagi will just use Wolf in an 'attack dog' mode, assuming that he is trained for that. Is it possible? Would all the wolves be trained with tricks like attack and come? There are three or four wolves in the cave, yes? 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2008)

doghead said:


> ooc - Yar Gock
> 
> Yeah, time to get reinforcements perhaps.
> 
> ...




you can take your wolf, the other two are trained to listen to other goblins, not to you.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 30, 2008)

*Power Word: Poke*

I hath invoke _Power Word: Poke_

With thine Word of Power I Poke thee....

Hello!



I am still here!!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that many people are on vacations and even I struggle to find a quiet moment to log in


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

I know WD is on vacation, I'm still around and I know Rhun is.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 14, 2008)

*Mek's Dmg*



> Mek – ready action, Attack dwarf 20, dmg 5.






*SVZ:* I am curious. This round's post has Mek doing 5 damage. His minimum damage should be 9 (_+6 from strength with 2 handed weapon; +2 from favored enemy +1 for minimum weapon dmg_)... unless I have calculated it wrong, or if the tricksy dwarf has something else up his tricksy and stunty sleeve?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2008)

I noticed that also, but man, did Taz just roll some sucky damage


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 14, 2008)

Hopefully that will be the last point needed to drop him. 

Freaking dwarves..... Grrrrrr.....



I hope I am still conscious next round....


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope the dwarf doesn't got an adamantine plate...

He could just ignore our low-level damge attacks.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I hope the dwarf doesn't got an adamantine plate...




That is not even funny to think about... He would have to be quite a bit higher level that I would be expecting to be able to afford that.

It would be great loot if we defeated him. =)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2008)

I knew that spending all the dwarf's money on a _stoneskin_ potion would be great 
This is for players and not for characters: he drank potion while he was up their, because no one saw him, no one knows. hope it clarifies the issue.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2008)

Dwarves.... Arrrrggghhhh! You have just reinforced for me that All! Dwarves!! Need! To! Diieeeeeeee!!!!

Tricksy Dwarf!! Arrrrrggghhhh!


----------

